# Amare's Goal: MVP



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Amare's Goal: MVP



> *Amare's Goal: MVP*
> 
> _By Jerry Brown
> eastvalleytribune.com,
> ...


Note: The reason I didn't put this in the other Amare for MVP thread is because while they may seem to be similar articles, they actually are not if you examine them somewhat ^_^


----------



## 604flat_line (May 26, 2006)

amare is a top 5 player in the league.


----------



## Aylwin (Jan 29, 2007)

I was a bit annoyed about the title of this thread but then I read the articale and saaw "while his primary focus remains pushing the Suns toward that elusive championship". So all's good. I think it's great for Amare to have goals. His goals seem to motivate him and push him to improve. It's not going to happen this year but if he continues his domination he'll have a good shot next year.


----------



## bircan (Jul 17, 2005)

While he may not get as much attention as others, he's a silent assassin


----------

